# Baby pictures!



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Gosh aren't they cute! How old are these little ones? What are parents?(sorry If I missed the post with those details!)


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

they are 8 days today, the mama is a PEW and daddy is a fawn satin, their pic is under Max and Ruby post


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

It's funny because "fawn" is more of a class of mice. You can't really say a mouse is fawn and know what the genotype is. :/ Argente is more specific for him. 

~~~Trixie~~~


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fawn IS a specific genotype. A fawn mouse is a fawn and an argente is an argente. I know what you mean though, various orangey shades


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I have always heard it use as a class of yellow/fawn mice. What's the genotype for fawn? I have never heard of it as a coat that had a genotype.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a newbie to all this so I just go by what ya'll tell me


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Fawn is - AY B* C* D* pp (Britain)


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

So basically A^y p/p? In America we don't have A^y (Lethal Yellow). So that's probably why I never really hear of it. lol Don't worry your mouse is still agrente. 
If you had a/a e/e p/p then would look like a fawn, just not right.


----------

